# Komandirskie Vostok w/ 2234su movement ID help!



## iKokomo (Nov 23, 2015)

Hey! I just got this neat Russian watch and I was wondering if anyone could tell me more about it, specifically history! Is it real?

I have photos of the watch face and movement. The movement says 2234 SU. It does have a "hacking mechanism." When setting the watch time, the second hand stops. The back of the watch has a screw off ring which holds the back on.





Thanks a lot!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Quite a bit of info on these movements.

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&Wostok_2234


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

https://sites.google.com/view/russianand-sovietwatches/home

http://russianwatches.altervista.org/vostok_collection.htm

http://www.netgrafik.ch/russian-codes.htm

Steve.


----------

